# Shark sona Critique



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 2, 2019)

What do you all think of him? I just think his face looks odd, but other than that, he's okay!


----------



## Axes (Dec 3, 2019)

I like the art and... Honestly, he's very hot :3 amazing!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 3, 2019)

I just think the facial expressions are odd


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 3, 2019)

He's adorably hot!

He'd make a great lifeguard!

He does have a sergal shaped face, but tiger sharks have that face shape as well!

I'm mostly wondering if he's got 1 or 2 members!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 3, 2019)

XD eager to get my cock, eh?


----------



## X3N1TH (Dec 3, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> XD eager to get my cock, eh?


well...i might be! still begs the question though...one or two?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 3, 2019)

I dunno yet~ XD


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> XD eager to get my cock, eh?



Or cocks!

Really comes down to if you're emphasizing the animal or human features more!

The way some canines have a sheath, and some just have a cock!


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 4, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> What do you all think of him? I just think his face looks odd, but other than that, he's okay!



I honestly think he looks good, his facial structure is a change because it's unexpected from a shark but I think it's mainly due to his hair. Had it been brown or possibly white then perhaps it wouldn't be as noticeable and therefore he wouldn't look as different. 

But overall, I like the color scheme and selection. Great job on the detail too!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 6, 2019)

Hmm.. How can I make him look better?


----------



## Tyno (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah something's wrong.
You aren't a manokit.
This makes you...
*I n f e r i o r*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 6, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Tyno (Dec 6, 2019)

ùwú


----------



## Punji (Dec 8, 2019)

I think he looks good!

His colours and patterns are quite nice, and the blond hair fits well.


----------



## PercyD (Dec 8, 2019)

I feel like people 'furrify' sea creatures too much...?
I kinda like the realistic bitey boys that are basically one long silhouette with limbs--

But if you like this style of shark is good then =u=/


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 8, 2019)

I still think the face shape looks weird XD


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 8, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Hmm.. How can I make him look better?



You could try rounding his pointy nose off.

Or making his top jaw slightly shorter or thinner!

Or making the gray on the top of his jaw extend down a bit further! 

I wouldn't bother with it, but you could try it out?

If anything, I find his butt is pretty flat! It could be bigger and rounder, with a good thick layer of muscle!

Actually, really looking at it, it looks just like his thigh in the front. Don't really see any ass cheek contours!

Maybe he could hang a medallion from his tail?

Otherwise, your design is pretty well as hot looking as it can get!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 8, 2019)

I dunno.. I gotta get the artist to do that, I AM getting a revamped reference sheet of Cendrag though!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 16, 2019)

That bulge pic definitely could be 2 shark cocks!

Also, the fin would make lying down on his back impossible!

Unless he sleeps in a rope hammock or something?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 16, 2019)

@Trevorbluesquirrel whats your discord? We can talk more there ;3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 16, 2019)

I mean, those were the final points I had to make about your sona sharkie!

But I guess we can try a chat as well, maybe!

trevorbluesquirrel#4475


----------

